# ESV Gadget for Vista Windows Sidebar



## larryjf (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been using my Windows Sidebar more lately, but couldn't find an ESV gadget...so i took a google gadget and modified it to be an ESV gadget.

It's very simple, but you can search the ESV with it from the Sidebar. I hope some will find it useful.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Jun 24, 2009)

sweet....


----------



## larryjf (Jun 24, 2009)

to install the gadget simply unzip the file, then copy the entire folder "ESV.Gadget" to this folder...
"C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets"

That should be it!


----------



## larryjf (Jun 24, 2009)

*KJV too...*

I couldn't resist...here's a gadget for the KJV (pulling from biblegateway)


----------

